# Witcher 2 Soundproblem



## headcutter1001 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar befinde ich mich momentan bei The Witcher 2 in dem 1 Level Flotsam nach dem Prolog auf einmal ist der Sound bei den Stimmen weg ich habe ein wenig gegooglet und auch einige Themen darüber gefunden. Dort wurde gesagt dass es am Antiviren Programm lege und dieses die Sprachfiles als Viren erkennt und blockt abhilfe sollte die neuinstallation und die deaktivierung des antiveren programm bringen...was ich schonma ziemlich nervig fand da ich erstens das spiel komplett über steam neu laden musste was bei 16gb nicht grade wenig ist.. und 2tens ich das viren programm verständlicher weise nur ungern deaktiviere^^ nun habe ich beides zwar dennoch gemacht abhilfe hat es dennoch nicht gebracht  ohne Stimmen macht das spiel nur leider gar keinen spaß weiß jemand abhilfe und kennt das problem würde mich riesig freuen da ich eigendlich gern weiter zocken würde denn das spiel ist wirklich hammer


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

Also, auch ohne Virenscanner hast Du das Problem? ^^  Sind denn alle Deine Treiber aktuell? Board, sound, Grafik...? Hast Du den neuesten Patch (bin nicht sicher, wie das bei Steam dann mit dem Patch ist) ?


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hilft einer dieser möglichen  Lösungshilfen:


> - update your sound driver
> - lowering the sound acceleration in  the dxdiag settings (start menu --> type: dxdiag.exe)
> -  lowering the setting "Texture Memory Size" in The Witcher 2 Options **
> 
> ...


Jemand hat dort noch behauptet, dass es ihm angeblich half, die Grafikkarte aus dem Slot zu entfernen und wieder einzustecken.
Bei dem hat der Sound aber zuvor wohl längere Zeit funktioniert.
Strange ? No voice sound - The Witcher 2 - Forum - - GOG.com


----------



## headcutter1001 (21. Juli 2011)

soo ich hab vorhin ein wenig rumprobiert hab die boxen im treiber auf 2.1 boxen gestellt jetzt gehts wieder halt in 2.1... aber ersma egal treiber sind alle aktuell und es ging ja auch bei mir zuerst perfekt mit dem sound kam halt erst im ersten akt ziemlich am ende aber danke für eure antworten


----------

